# Today's photos of Napoleon and Rosie



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The little snuggly bunny now weighs 179g and is very contented  Rosie has decided that Pasha is need of mothering too and keeps washing her - much to Pasha's disgust


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

beautiful! Ahh look at the little pink toes...and the cord! So cute.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

They are adorable, and mums beautiful too.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thats it..im defo coming to steal him in 12 weeks  whos the lucky new owners?


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

HOW adorable is thissss


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> Thats it..im defo coming to steal him in 12 weeks  whos the lucky new owners?


Mr. Solo is going to a very lovely family who already have a 5 year old seal point and have recently lost his Bengal companion  They were already on my waiting list.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Mr. Solo is going to a very lovely family who already have a 5 year old seal point and have recently lost his Bengal companion  They were already on my waiting list.


Awww they have a nice cat coming their way.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Lovely photos....you can definitely see hes a boy.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

absolutely gorgeous photos:001_wub:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Your post made me giggle, bless Rosie.
They are so cute :001_tt1:


----------



## xMaloreyx (Jan 3, 2013)

They are just darling, and so very precious! Mother is as well, and I just love her pretty color.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Thats it..im defo coming to steal him in 12 weeks  whos the lucky new owners?


I want to steal him now!!!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely pics Lynn. Shame she has a rough time giving birth, she looks an excellent mum.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Hmm just wondering if there are any new pics of Rosie and her little cutie :001_wub:


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

They are all so cute. Their beautiful.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MollyMilo said:


> Hmm just wondering if there are any new pics of Rosie and her little cutie :001_wub:


I do have more photos to upload from my camera  I'll try and do it later


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Come on Lynn, we need more pictures! 
He is an absolutely adorable little kitten! So cute! His new family must be so excited to bet getting him when he's bigger! :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Since you've asked so nicely 



























And a couple of added extras 
Pasha trying on a harness for the first time - she wasn't impressed 

















And finally the girls all together on the cat tree


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Since you've asked so nicely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh he has his eyes open!! :001_wub:

Pasha looks and sounds very bossy 

Gorgeous little family Lynn :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Pasha is bossy  She is always pouncing on the others, demands attention when I make a fuss of them and is always the first in the food bowls - all three!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Very very cute photos, the baby looks a little chunk :001_wub:


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

They are lovely cats but baby is adorable! :001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

lovely photos


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

awwww lyn hes a darling :001_wub: :001_wub: its going to be fun when the next litter arrives..reminds me of solo last year waiting for breezes litter to be born so he could have some playmates there was 4 weeks in it.


----------

